# Ersatz für ne H60



## Simita (4. Oktober 2014)

*Ersatz für ne H60*

Wie gesagt möchte ich meine kompakte wakü ersetzen durch nen Leistungs starken Turm kühler. Im Moment hab ich den scyte mugen 4 und den hr02 im Blick. Gekühlt werden soll ein FX8350 auf einem asrock 970 extreme 3 beides steck in einem CM 690 PCGH Edition. der Preis ist erstmal relativ, auf die Leistung kommt es mir an da es bei mir im Zimmer abartig warm wird im Sommer. 
Wenn es stärkere alternativen gibt bin ich für jeden Vorschlag offen.
Gruß aus Dresden


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ersatz für ne H60*

Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + 2x EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 140mm, Red Clover Plus (84000000108) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder etwas günstiger: EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 (84000000097) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Vorteil des Genesis ist, neben der höheren Leistung, dass auch das Mainboard mitgekühlt wird


----------



## Simita (4. Oktober 2014)

Werd's mir mal anschauen. Danke

Edit 
Ein Riesen Gerät ist das mal. Aber ich glaube der wird es werden, ist denke ich mal schwer zu toppen.


----------

